# Ina is in The Hot Seat



## boozercruiser (Mar 12, 2016)

_

1. VickyNightowl has now left The Hot Seat.
_2. Ameriscot has now left The Hot Seat.
3. Ralphy has gone awol, so...
*
4. Ina is in The Hot Seat
*
_5. Sifuphil
6. Boozercruiser
7. Pappy
8. Hanfonius
9. Lydiag 
10. Gail.s
11. Arachne
12. Bobw235
13. Whatinthe 
14. Shalimar
15. Lon
16. Mariana
17. fureverywhere
18. Cheshire Cat_


Just in case anyone is not aware yet what this thread is all about...

This thread is for people to either offer, or be nominated by another member to go into The HOT Seat, so we can possibly find out more about our friends here. Once in that 'hot seat' so to speak, the idea is for other members to ask that person questions about their life and interests in general. 
Perhaps where they live, do they have pets, do they like a drink, do they go on holidays much, and if so where? 
I don't really know, as that is for you to decide.
The person will be in the 'Hot Seat' for around *2 days (around 48 hours)* answering questions as and when they can.
That's the general thinking anyway.
Please feel free to offer either yourself, or nominate another forum member, who may or may not want to do this of course.
I think that you will all agree that our *VickyNightowl* *and Ameriscot* did a rather sterling job in answering their particular questions.
I for one feel that I know a lot about them than I did before, which gives me a warm glow.
So now sitting in The Hot Seat is *Ina*, and I must thank her for that.
Ina will be there until around Monday/Tuesday when I will ask the next person when they would like to start.​


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi folks.
Because Ralphy does not appear to be around, Ina is now in The Hot Seat.
Thank you Ina.

Right Ina.
I know absolutely nothing about you, as I haven't even looked at your profile.
I like a bottle or perhaps two of bitter beer every late evening as I relax in my arm chair.
I want to ask...

Do you like booze, and if so, how much do you drink?
I hope that you are not an alcoholic!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 12, 2016)

Ina, a question I was asked which I liked:

If you could choose a free second home anywhere in the world, where would it be?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 12, 2016)

Ina, what was your greatest 'well, I'm screwed' moment?


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 12, 2016)

Ina, if you were given the gift of time travel, how far back and/or forward would you go in terms of years?  What would drive your choices?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 12, 2016)

Do you view yourself as a spontaneous person or a planner.

Does routine feel soothing or boring to you?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 12, 2016)

Ina,how many kids do you have ?
Where do you live?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 12, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Ina, what was your greatest 'well, I'm screwed' moment?



I must admit Gail.S
That is a cracking question, and I am so looking forward to the answer!


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks, Boozer!


----------



## Ina (Mar 12, 2016)

Boozer =  Alcohol is fine, and once in a while I'll have a White Russian.

Ameriscot = If I could find an island that stayed 68* to 70* that would be the place. 

Gail S = When my father married me off at 13.

Bobw = I would go back 51 years and I would run to my mother's reservation, so that no marriage would occur. 

BW = I learned that planning for myself was better than being planned for, and routine can be both soothing and boring.

Vicky = I gave birth to two sons, I also raised two step daughters, and a boy from the Virgin Islands. All but one girl are       dead.


----------



## Arachne (Mar 12, 2016)

Ina if you could go back to a time when you were truly happy when would it be?


----------



## Ina (Mar 12, 2016)

Arachne = Funny you asked this question. I found this picture of me and my half brother yesterday, and I had just turned five. It was the end of childhood for me.


----------



## Ina (Mar 12, 2016)

Vicky = I'm a Texas gal.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 12, 2016)

Pitch us your life story book blurb style. in other words, in as few sentences as possible, make us really want to add the book, _Ina's Tale, t_o our to be read pile_._


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 12, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Pitch us your life story book blurb style. in other words, in as few sentences as possible, make us really want to add the book, _Ina's Tale, t_o our to be read pile_._



Great question


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks, Vic! Guess I am on a roll today.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 12, 2016)

Lol

Roll on Gail!


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 12, 2016)

Ina, as a senior with a great deal of wisdom, if you were given the absolute power to change three things about this country, how would you use that power?


----------



## Ina (Mar 12, 2016)

Gail S.

I was born to a German father and a Native American, (Umatilla), mother. 

According to my father, a self ordained fire and brimstone minister, I was born as the devil's child. I was his punishment for his earlier sins. 

I was raised as a pioneer child might have been. I have farmed and raised beef, hogs, rabbits, chickens. I can foods, hunt, skin, tan hides, work leather, sew, embroidery. I am a potter that can mix my own glazes, and I have built three kilns,  I am a portrait artist, and I have been selling those for about 15 years.  

I have helped build two homes, and I now live in a large log cabin.

I started school at almost eight, and I finished the fifth grade by the time I was ten, which was all the education my father thought a woman needed.

My father arranged my first marriage when I turned 13, and my mother recieved $500. for her permission.

I became a mother at 14 and 16.  At 15, I entered my second relationship with a gentle man with two little girls, and we adopted a young black boy from the Virgin Islands.

I worked at any menial job I could find most of my life until I entered college at 35.  I went to college for nineteen years studying whatever I chose.

I owned and ran a commercial and industrial janitorial business that employed 329 employees for 20 years, and lost it in 2008.

I've help cared for and lost all of my family except for some grandchildren, and great-grandchildren.

I am now 64, and starting all over.  I volunteer at our local VA hospital, and I am now weaving blankets for the permanent VA residents.


----------



## Ina (Mar 12, 2016)

Bobw,

I don't know about the wisdom part, but I'll try.

1. I would not allow TV to rule the 'show'. I think going back to listening to and seeing just what the candidates really have to offer worked well for most of our country's history.

2. I think it is imperative that our leaders serve in the military, so they know the difference in leading and following.

3. I feel that all political positions should have term limits, and not just be appointed until they die.


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 12, 2016)

Ina said:


> Bobw,
> 
> I don't know about the wisdom part, but I'll try.
> 
> ...



Good answers!


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 12, 2016)

Ina,  I have just read your life story and I am blown away.   Here in England I normally post with females your age who moan about everything and anything and expect life to be presented free on a plate.

Well done you.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 12, 2016)

Very interesting life Ina. Strong woman.


----------



## Ina (Mar 12, 2016)

Anglophile, 

I have learned as many others did, that there is no such thing as a free ride, and that would be so boring.


----------



## Ina (Mar 12, 2016)

BW,
I'm not so sure about the interesting or strong part, but I do try to laugh at God's/Creator's sense of humor.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 12, 2016)

Interesting blurb, Ina. I think you may have a for real book worthy story. That being said, I am sorry to learn of the hardships you have endured and only hope that your life going forward is easier and happier. If its okay I would like to give you a cyber hug.


----------



## Ina (Mar 12, 2016)

Thank you Gail, I'll take that hug.  All positives are helpful.  

I've come to see my life as full of challenges rather than hardships. I admit to a melt down when I lost my last child, and then my husband right on top of that.  But, I've seen and done much in my life, and lately my sense of peace is returning.

The book thing has come up many times, but I think the world has enough tragedy in it. My accomplishment was adapting instead of crumbling.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 12, 2016)

Ina said:


> Gail S.
> 
> I was born to a German father and a Native American, (Umatilla), mother.
> 
> ...



WOW! Ina.
What a story!
I have never heard anything like that ever before anywhere.
I do admire you so much, and thank you for sharing that with us is all I can say right now.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 12, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> Ina,  I have just read your life story and I am blown away.   Here in England I normally post with females your age who moan about everything and anything and expect life to be presented free on a plate.
> 
> Well done you.



Hear, Hear Hear Anglophile!

Now then Ina...

_Do you go out on days to car boots sales or antique/collector fairs?
We have a lot of them here in the UK.
If so, what is it that catches your eyes most, __and what is it that would tempt you to spend on it?_


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 12, 2016)

Ina said:


> Gail S.
> 
> I was born to a German father and a Native American, (Umatilla), mother.
> 
> ...



I will echo the earlier sentiments:  Wow!  Just wow, what an incredible life story.  Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Ina (Mar 12, 2016)

Boozer, 

My late husband and I restored and old 1870's log cabin over 26 years ago.  So when I go to what we call flea markets, I look for things of that general time frame.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 12, 2016)

Ina said:


> Boozer,
> 
> My late husband and I restored and old 1870's log cabin over 26 years ago.  So when I go to what we call flea markets, I look for things of that general time frame.



Thank you for that Ina.
Very nice too.
It is 1.15am here in the UK so I am off to beddy byes now.
I will interrogate you more tomorrow! :sentimental:


----------



## nitelite (Mar 12, 2016)

Ina, You are one admirable woman. There are very few that could hold a candle to your feats.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 13, 2016)

Ina, you are amazing woman!  A survivor.  

Would you share some pics of your log cabin?  

If you could go back in time, what time period?  Only for a visit, of course.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 13, 2016)

Well the Sun is shining here in the UK over most of the country, with temps later around 14 degree.
We are off out shortly for a lovely North Wales coastline walk.

Ina.
Do you like it hot and sunny, warm. cold, cloudy?
Does lousy weather, particularly if it is snowing get you down?

Or are you happy no matter what Mother nature throws at you?


----------



## Ina (Mar 13, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Ina, you are amazing woman!  A survivor.
> 
> Would you share some pics of your log cabin?
> 
> If you could go back in time, what time period?  Only for a visit, of course.


 


Ameriscot, I uploaded pictures to one of my albums called 'Home'. I hope you enjoy them, my late husband and I restored the cabin ourselves.

I would never go back in time, most women were work horses, and few had easy lives.


----------



## Ina (Mar 13, 2016)

Boozer,

I love all types of weather, but I developed sun poisoning in my 20's, which has only gotten worse with time, and I could do without so much humidity.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 13, 2016)

Ina, on the hot seat you can bear your soul without fear of being judged, tell us, did you ever steal anything?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 13, 2016)

Ina said:


> Boozer,
> 
> I love all types of weather, but I developed sun poisoning in my 20's, which has only gotten worse with time, and I could do without so much humidity.



Ina.
I don't wish to appear 'thick', and I know I could google it, but from your point of view, what is Sun Poisoning?


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi Ina

Not far into the future Ina , we will need to have a new Prime Minister in the UK.  The country is in serious need of somebody it can trust.  Do you fancy the job as you have my vote.

Sorry I have not yet completed my profile folk, it is on my must do list.    James...male last time I looked, have a great day.


----------



## Ina (Mar 13, 2016)

Gail,
I was in and out of foster homes as a child because my parents kept breaking up and getting back together.  At eleven, I was tired of it all, and my foster parents were not good ones, so I decided to run way.  

I left and after five hours I was still in Houston.  It was dark, and I was scared, and all of the sudden I saw a dark colored car with the door open, and it was running.  (I learned to drive a tracker and boat by the time I was ten.) I got in it and drove all the way to Okeama Oklahoma buy selling the spare tire, jake, and emergency road kit for gas.  I just told the gas station attendant that my daddy's car had run out of gas back on the road.  This was in '63, and people were more trusting.

Problem was, the car turned out to be an unmarked police car. Big oooops. So it was back to another foster home for me.  My mother was sober at the time, and threatened to tell the newspapers that they let a "girl' steal a Houston police car, if the police charged me.  

So my punishment was that I had a policeman that escorted me everywhere for a month.  I have always wondered just what that poor policeman did to deserve his punishment of having to watch me.


----------



## Ina (Mar 13, 2016)

Boozer. Too much sun causes poison in my blood that causes dehydration, vomitting, and diarrhea. I end up sick in bed for several days until my blood clears.


----------



## Ina (Mar 13, 2016)

Anglophile, that is a job for a much more educated mind than mine.  I would end up dragging your country back to the dark ages.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 13, 2016)

Ina, I admit I kinda expected your confession to echo my early crimes (45 records and an occasional pack of cigarettes from a neighbor) not the confession you gave of car theft. Thanks though for the entertaining peek into your past. Eleven-year-old Ina deserved a break even if the policeman guarding her did have to suffer in the process.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 13, 2016)

You're an amazing woman, Ina - I don't feel worthy to ask you any more questions. :distress:

I think you could teach most of us how to live life. Certainly, I would be your student.


----------



## Ina (Mar 13, 2016)

But Phil, your questions always makes me laugh, and humor can make the world a much easier place to accept. 

I don't think many people have had that much of an easier life than mine. I just got tired of hiding so much of it.  Plus people can count, and that alone bring questions for me.  

I wish I had your education in philosophy.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 13, 2016)

Ina said:


> I wish I had your education in philosophy.



Philosophy is pretty much useless if there's no real-life applications. Experience is SO much better. 

But if you insist ...

How much wood could a woodchuck chop if a woodchuck could chop wood?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 13, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> You're an amazing woman, Ina - I don't feel worthy to ask you any more questions. :distress:
> 
> I think you could teach most of us how to live life. Certainly, I would be your student.



Me too SifuPhil.
Me too!


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 13, 2016)

On a whimsical note then: The zombie apocalypse has happened and one just broke into the room you're now in. To defend yourself you must choose an item close to hand on your left side. So, tell us how you will kill the zombie.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 13, 2016)

Ina, what types of books do you like to read?


----------



## Ina (Mar 13, 2016)

Phil, the answer is all that he might want, because if he could he would.  And here's one for you. 
Fuzzy Wuzzy was a bear, Fuzzy Wuzzy had no hair. Fuzzy Wuzzy had no hair, because Fuzzy Wuzzy was fuzzy wuzzing around with another's fuzzy wuzzy's bear.  (Them bears can be mean.)
HiGail, since I am left handed it would be my snub nose .38 that rests under my pillow , and it they worked I'd need some silver bullets,  or whatever is effective.

Ameriscot,  my youngest son and I used to read the same books just so we could discuss and debate them. I stop read when he die 2/15/14. I just this week decided it was time for me to start reading again. My son had chosen a trilogy by a new to us author named Sonya Lee. So far I'm finding her boring.  I love to read long historical sagas.


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 13, 2016)

Heavens forbid Ina, I have never shared a bed with a woman who keeps a snub nose .38 under her pillow.  Now I wonder if I have been out with the wrong sort of women   Best I could manage would be an arrow through the heart, does a wood arrow do the same job as a pointed stake Ina?


----------



## Ina (Mar 13, 2016)

Anglophile, Evidently neither of us know anything about zombies, but we must have heard the same stories about vampires. 

I was bonded and lisenced to carry a gun back in 1978. I was working as a courier for the Texas courts and banks. A jobs a job.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 13, 2016)

Ina said:


> Phil, the answer is all that he might want, because if he could he would.  And here's on for you.
> Fuzzy Wuzzy was a bear, Fuzzy Wuzzy had no hair. Fuzzy Wuzzy had no hair, because Fuzzy Wuzzy was fuzzy wuzzing around with another's fuzzy wuzzy's bear.  (Them bears can be mean.)



Makes sense about the woodchuck - thanks, I always wondered about that.

That might explain my _own_ hair loss - too much fuzzy wuzzying. Hmmm ...


----------



## Ina (Mar 13, 2016)

Phil that's not always the reason, Michael was bald by the age of 28, and I can guaranty to you he wouldn't have made 30 if he was fuzzy wuzzing with another fuzzy Wuzzy. I can be mean myself.  But as your are free and clear, go fuzzy wuzzing all you can. Your still a pup.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 13, 2016)

Ina
I don't think you have been asked this already, but...

Do you watch much Television, and if so what programs do you watch?
Of course I live in the UK so I am interested to hear what floats your boat in the good old US of A.

By the way Ina.
In around 16 hours time I would like to put _Sifuphil in the Hot Seat.
Just so long as that is alright with you both?_


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 13, 2016)

Ina said:


> Phil that's not always the reason, Michael was bald by the age of 28, and I can guaranty to you he wouldn't have made 30 if he was fuzzy wuzzing with another fuzzy Wuzzy. I can be mean myself.  But as your are free and clear, go fuzzy wuzzing all you can. *Your still a pup.*





Ina, I think my days of random fuzzy wuzzying are over. If I found a nice female wolf pup to fuzz-wuzz around with, maybe, but the numbers game isn't of interest to me anymore. 



boozercruiser said:


> By the way Ina.
> In around 16 hours time I would like to put _Sifuphil in the Hot Seat.
> Just so long as that is alright with you both?_



I suppose I'll be ready, if Ina is done.

*warming up his own seat*


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 13, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 27541
> 
> Ina, I think my days of random fuzzy wuzzying are over. If I found a nice female wolf pup to fuzz-wuzz around with, maybe, but the numbers game isn't of interest to me anymore.
> 
> ...



Thank you SifuPhil
I struggle a bit in respect of the timing because I live in the UK.
But we do get there.
Eventually! 

Another around 13 hours to go for Ina though, so any other questions I am sure are appreciated.


----------



## Ina (Mar 13, 2016)

Boozer, If Phil is ready then that works for me. When I awaken in the morning I'll answer whatever if any questions are left in my time slot. And then I'll join in with the rest of the members interrogating, I mean questioning Phil.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 13, 2016)

Ina said:


> Boozer, If Phil is ready then that works for me. When I awaken in the morning I'll answer whatever if any questions are left in my time slot. And then I'll join in with the rest of the members interrogating, I mean questioning Phil.



Thank you very much for that Ina.
So when I get up from Beddy Byes in around 10 hours time, I shall change the lead to SifuPhil.
And thank you for all your answers.
I found all you had to say both very interesting and entertaining.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 13, 2016)

Ina,what is a favorite book and have you read foreign authors work?

If yes,which would you suggest?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 13, 2016)

Ina, hold my hand, please - I'm scared of this Hot Seat thingie!


----------



## Ina (Mar 13, 2016)

Vicky, The Source by James A. Michener, he opened my mind to contemplation in my teens.

Phil, I made it through as did the others, and so far no traumas, but I'll hold your hand until you need it to talk and make your points. You do need your hands to talk, right?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 13, 2016)

Ina said:


> Phil, I made it through as did the others, and so far no traumas, but I'll hold your hand until you need it to talk and make your points. You do need your hands to talk, right?



Aw, thank you, luv.

Yes, I need my hands to talk - I'm Italian.


----------

